# Raven Crowking's Fantasy Game



## Lord Zack (Apr 3, 2010)

I would like to play Raven Crowking's Fantasy Game which can be foundhere. The setting is likely to be "mostly" homebrew, but I may use material from existing settings. For one thing I am considering using either a modified Nentir Vale, or one of Rob Conley's Points of Light microsettings. It will be a sandbox game. So I'd like to see some backgrounds tied into whatever setting we do end up using, so you're characters have motivation to adventure.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems there is a Beta test rules in post #8 of that thread are those the rules you are wishing to use?

I will give them the once over next week and let you know I may be more interested in just helping along with questions and such for now. Though I do love RPing LOL.

My vote is for a generic map - like the Nentir Vale - but with a homegrown history/backstory.

HM


----------



## Lord Zack (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep.

Another thought I had on the setting is a modified version of Greyhawk combined with Blackmoor. But it will probably be in some relatively undetailed part and canon will only be used when it suits me, so it probably won't be much different than the other idea. In fact they aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 5, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 13, 2010)

Although I have not read the campaign yet I will throw my hat into the lot, I mean from the size of the file it's got a mazzive amount of TLC into it and I won't turn something like that down.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

Massive?? It is just like all other RPG games almost half the 319 pages are on spellcasting, magic and spell descriptions.

I am liking the combat skill ranks and want to see how this INIT system plays out. FM you think we could both make a warrior (with different styles) and go goblin whacking?? 

HM


----------



## Lord Zack (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey I have two players, cool. I'm not sure how much longer I should wait to start the game up. We could do it with two players, especially if you used hirelings, but more players would be better.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

*Fafhrd and The Gray Mouser*

I'm up for a test run but not over familiar with the rules. Instead of a campaign how about a one shot adventure to get are feet wet.

Will need character gen rules also.

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 13, 2010)

I am defintely up for that, what about this for an idea of a 2 man band: I go elf archer you go dwarf warrior. I mean if it works for Lord of the Rings it can work for us. 

There are many other combinations, I sort of wanted to play an Orc Rogue but really I am up for anything


----------



## Lord Zack (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm down for a one-shot. Maybe if you want to continue afterward then we can expand it into a campaign, but a one-shot seems like a good place to start. As for character generation, just use Invisible Castle to generate you're ability scores (use 4d6, drop lowest). 1st level characters.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm up for it sounds very kool, Orcs aren't in the RCFG but if the DM let's you swing it what would be the fighting style your Orc Rogue would use so I can think of a counterbalance.

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 13, 2010)

I meant half-orc, he wil become some sort of champion of the poor and downtroden. I think this would work out because of the need to flank so together we can take something down very quickly.

What's going on with gp? I don't know if it is in the file or not


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 13, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

Raven Crowking said:


> Page 71:
> 
> All characters in RCFG start play with 3d10 x 10 gold pieces with which to purchase equipment. This money may be spent on the equipment described in this chapter, or may be retained as coinage, or any combination thereof. This may represent actual purchases, heirlooms, the result of wages or theft, and so on.




Thanks for clarifying, another question could I sneak attack with a large weapon...like an executioners sword?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 14, 2010)

Removed


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

So your thinking agressive major damage?

What if I went halfling warrior got my dex up to a +4 modifier and wore a chain shirt and heavy shield. 21 AC at 1st lvl and then went major attacking light damage or did that 1/2 and 1/2 combo.

We would be a pair LOL.

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

Well think of a thug, very opprotunistic to deal as much damage as possible. All I need is someone to distract the guy so I can get up close and put down the hurt.

At this point he is a Half-Orc Rogue with a big sword and knives in his belt for throwing or as a hidden weapon. He is also a butcher by profession who likes to read a lot. He looks like this except with a shirt:

[sblock=Ulgen Soyadi]


[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Zack (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I'll allow you to make sneak attacks with the executioner's sword, except I may rule it can't be done in certain circumstances.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

Lord Zack said:


> I think I'll allow you to make sneak attacks with the executioner's sword, except I may rule it can't be done in certain circumstances.




Cool, that is what he has knives for.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Then I will go High Defense/High Attack bonus, little damage my job being to watch your back when we have muitple targets and to flank when we have one. 

HM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is a first look:



```
[B]Name:[/B] Ulgen Soyadi
```


```
[FONT=Courier New][B]Class:[/B] Rogue[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Race:[/B] Half-Orc[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Alignment:[/B] True Neutral[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=Courier New][B]Str:[/B] 17 +3       [B]Level:[/B] 1       [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3       [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Con:[/B] 15 +2       [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Int:[/B] 15 +2       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'     [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1       [B]Init:[/B] +3       [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0       [B]ACP:[/B] -1        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]([/FONT][URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2477533/"][FONT=Courier New]4d6=17, 4d6=13, 4d6=17, 4d6=21, 4d6=10, 4d6=17[/FONT][/URL][FONT=Courier New])[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New]_             [B]Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Armor:[/B]          10    +3    +0     +3   +0    +X    +X    16[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New]_                         [B]Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Prow:[/B]                     +3 +2     +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Fort:[/B]                     +3           +3[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Ref:[/B]                      +2    +2     +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Reas:[/B]                     +2           +2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Prec:[/B]                     -1           -1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Will:[/B]                     +0           +0[/FONT]
 
[B][FONT=Courier New]Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Courier New]Great Sword                  +5      2d6         19-20[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Stilletto                    +5      1d4         18-20[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]African Throwing Knife       +5      1d6         19-20[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New][B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orcish[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision (60 feet), Evasion, Trapfinding, [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New][B]Skill Points:[/B] 14       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Courier New]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Courier New]Appraise                     2     +2          +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Bluff                        2     +0          +2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Climb                        2     +3          +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Escape Artist                2     +3          +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Intimidate                   2     +3          +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Knowldge(Local)              2     +2          +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Knowledge(Folk Tales)        2     +2          +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Knowledge(Riddles)           2     +2          +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Knowledge(History)           2     +2          +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Linguistics                  2     +2          +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Profession(butcher)          2     -1          +1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Stealth                      2     +3          +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Theft                        2     +3          +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Wilderness Lore              2     -1          +1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New][B]Weapon Skill Points:[/B] 6       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4[/FONT]
[B][FONT=Courier New]Weapon Skills           Ranks[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Courier New]Heavy Sword              2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Knife Fighting           2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Knife Throwing           2[/FONT]
 
[B][FONT=Courier New]Equipment:                        Cost  Weight[/FONT][/B]
[FONT=Courier New]Great Sword                       50gp   15 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Stilleto                          11gp  1/2 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New](3)African Throwing Knife         12gp    9 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Studded Leather                   12gp   20 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Dice, Pair                         5sp    - lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Cloak                              3cp    2 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New](6)Trail Rations                   3gp    6 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Clothing, Common Outfit            4gp    1 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Whetstone                          1gp    1 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Thieves Tolls                     30gp    1 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Tent, Small                        5gp   10 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Waterskin                          1gp    4 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New](3)Books                          45gp    9 lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Total Weight:[/B]78.5lb    [B]Money:[/B] 25gp 4sp 7cp[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New]_                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Max Weight:[/B]            86    173   260  260   1300 lbs[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Courier New][B]Age:[/B] 25[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Height:[/B] 6'0"[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Weight:[/B] 175lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Eyes:[/B] green[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Hair:[/B] Black[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][B]Skin:[/B] Grey[/FONT]
```
 
Any problems? this is really unknown territory for me so there most likely will be


----------



## Lord Zack (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks good to me, but I am new to this game system as well so I may have missed something.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 16, 2010)

Removed


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2010)

Working on my character Scarven Halfshield (Halfling Fighter) and have gotten to my 12 Weapon Skill Ranks. It makes mention of putting ranks in specific manoeuvres. But I can find nothing on these.

It mentions trip and somewhere else I saw bull rush mentioned but I can't find them to see what they do to see which way I wish to lean.

"I _would_ have yer back Ulgen, if'n I were tall enough ta reach it." the heavily scarred halfling says to his companion.

Will be off work Tue to finish equipment, and see about a review.

HM


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 19, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Working on my character Scarven Halfshield (Halfling Fighter) and have gotten to my 12 Weapon Skill Ranks. It makes mention of putting ranks in specific manoeuvres. But I can find nothing on these.
> 
> "I _would_ have yer back Ulgen, if'n I were tall enough ta reach it." the heavily scarred halfling says to his companion.
> HM




I had no clue about the maneuvers so I didn't put any ranks in that, I think it's for the best, it will give you something that you can do better than Ulgen.

"S'aright Scaven, it's not me back dat I'm worried 'bout, it's me face dat I need protectin'" says the Half-orc with a large smile


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Know he is not done but I is tired  so am off to bed. Really need to know which items wiegh less for small characters or if that is even a rule.





```
Name: Scarven Halfshield
Class: Fighter
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
 
Str: 12 +1       Level: 1       
Dex: 19 +4       HP: 7 (1d6+1)
Con: 13 +1       Dmg Red: XX
Int: 11 +0       Speed: 20'     Spell Res: XX
Wis: 13 +1       Init: +4       Spell Save: +X
Cha: 10 +0       ACP: XX        Spell Fail: 
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/23873/] Rolls [/url]
 
               Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc Total
Armor:          10    +4    +2     +4   +1    +X    +X    21
Touch: 15              Flatfooted: 17
 
                         Mod  Misc  Total
Prow:                     +3    +1     +4
Fort:                     +3           +3
Ref:                      +2    +3     +5
Reas:                     +2           +2
Prec:                     +1           +1
Will:                     +0           +0
 
Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical
Handaxe                      +3         1d4+1      20x2
                                       
Languages: Common, Halfling

Abilities: Racial pg 18 
Small characters get a +1 bonus to Armour
Class, attack rolls, and Reflex saves, as well
as skill modifiers based on size.
o Halflings gain a +3 bonus on Stealth checks.
o A small character’s carrying capacity is threequarters
of that of a medium character.
o Small characters take a –1 penalty to
Prowess saves.
o Small characters must use smaller weapons
than medium characters (see page 15
2 bonus skill points that must be spent on any Craft or
Profession skill.
• Halflings have a base move speed of 20 feet.
• Halflings are fast, and gain 1 additional reaction per
round. They can still only have one reaction to any
particular stimulus, however.
• Halflings gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls with ranged
weapons.
• Halflings never roll higher than 6-sided dice for Hit Dice,
regardless of class.
• +2 to Reflex saves.
 
Skill Points: 4       Max Ranks: 2 
Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  ACP  Total
Acrobatics                   0    +4   +1    -4    +1     
Appraise                     0    +1   -4     0    -3
Bluff                        1    +1    0     0    +2
Climb                        0    +4   -4    -4    -4    
Concentration                0    +1   -4     0    -3    
Craft                        0    +4   -4     0     0
Diplomacy                    0    +1   -4     0    -3
Disguise                     0    +1   -4     0    -3
Escape Artist                1    +4    0    -4    +1
Fly                          0    +4   -3    -8    -7
Handle Animal                0    +1   -4     0    -3
Heal                         2    +1    0     0    +3
Intimidate                   2    +1   -1     0    +2
Knowledge                    0     0   -4     0    -4
Linguistics                  0     0   -4     0    -4
Perform                      0    +4   -4     V     0
Profession(surgeon)          2    +1    0     V    +3
Religion                     0    +1   -4     0    -3
Ride                         1    +4    0     0    +5
Spellcraft                   0     0   -4     0    -4
Stealth                      2    +4   +4    -4    +6    
Swim                         1    +1    0    -8    -6
Theft                        0    +4   -4    -4    -4
Wilderness Lore              0    +1   -4     0    -3
 
Weapon Skill Points: 12       Max Ranks: 2
Weapon Skills              Ranks
Axe Fighting                 2
Axe Throwing                 2
Knife Fighting               1
Knife Throwing               1
Accurate(CM)                 2
Defensive(CM)                2
Fully Defensive(CM)          2

 
Equipment:                        Cost  Weight
Handaxe                            5gp   2.5lbs
Chain Shirt                      100gp  12.5lbs
Shield, heavy wooden               7gp     5lbs
Backpack                           2gp
Bedroll                            1sp          
Dice, Pair                         5sp    - lbs
(2)Trail Rations                   3gp
Waterskin                          1gp
Flint and Steel                    2gp    - lbs
(8)Torches                         3sp    
 
Total Weight:lb    Money: 0gp 1sp 0cp
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2487770/] Starting Gold = 120gp [/url]
 
                         Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               33   65     98   196   490
 
Age: 36
Height: 2'11"
Weight: 45lb
Eyes: brown
Hair: sandy brown
Skin: tanned
```


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 29, 2010)

hey, is recruitment still open? I could play an old human Wizard (No inspiration from the name there ) I can look over the rules and have a character this weekend.

If you let me in, thanks, if not, that's fine too, I know I'm a little later than everyone else.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 29, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> hey, is recruitment still open? I could play an old human Wizard (No inspiration from the name there ) I can look over the rules and have a character this weekend.
> 
> If you let me in, thanks, if not, that's fine too, I know I'm a little later than everyone else.




I would love to have some magical support, thus far all that we have is my Half-orc rogue and Holyman's Halfling Fighter. The addition of your eledrly wizard may allow us to tip the balance to the best team I have ever seen


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 30, 2010)

Sound's good to me as well add in a priest and we have ourselves a party. 

HM


----------



## Lord Zack (May 3, 2010)

A new player, cool! Hopefully we can get all the characters 100% ready and get started soon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'm still here, RL just came and ate my time for a few days, I'll make my character soon (Hopefully)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 8, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Sorry, I'm still here, RL just came and ate my time for a few days, I'll make my character soon (Hopefully)




By the way things are moving you have time, that is not ment to blame anyone because RL is the more important thing. Jus pointing it out.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 8, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> By the way things are moving you have time, that is not ment to blame anyone because RL is the more important thing. Jus pointing it out.




gimme one more week, I have off Monday and hopefully I'll get my character then, otherwise it'll be by Friday. stupid exams ate my time... Oh well, I'm into lax may term now with no homework or studying to do!


----------



## Lord Zack (May 17, 2010)

Well if you don't have you're character done by Wendesday, Gandalf, I'm going to have to start without you. That OK with you guys?


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

ok I will do a little generic background, but was wonderong did we find out about equipment weight for the little guys??

HM


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 18, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Lord Zack (May 19, 2010)

Game thread is up.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 19, 2010)

Yeah... real life kicked me about a week ago so I have to drop out of this gracefully

Happy Gaming!

GandalfM


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 19, 2010)

Lord Zack said:


> Game thread is up.




could you post a link, please?


----------



## Lord Zack (May 19, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/277008-raven-crowkings-fantasy-game.html


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 20, 2010)

Lord Zack said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/277008-raven-crowkings-fantasy-game.html




Thank you very much


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 27, 2010)

Removed


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 28, 2010)

Removed


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry Lord Zack but I need to drop some things in favor over others. And looking at the rules for this game only twice a month is no way to learn them. 

@Raven Crowking Good luck and much success to you.

HM


----------

